# اكيد شوفت الرمز البيمثل الذكر ♂ , او الرمز البيمثل الانثى ♀ ايه حكايتهم دول يا ترى ؟؟



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2015)

اكيد شوفت الرمز البيمثل الذكر ♂ , او الرمز البيمثل الانثى ♀ ايه حكايتهم دول يا ترى ؟؟










الرموز دي قبل متكون بترمز للذكر او الانثى , كانت بتستخدم فالرموز الفلكيه , ♂ بيرمز لكوكب المريخ , ♀ بيرمز لكوكب الزهره , " القرأ روايه الرجال من المريخ والنساء من الزهره عرف السبب دلوقتي " , وبرده الممكن تتعجب منه وتكون اول مره تسمعه ان الرموز دي استخدمت في العناصر الكيميائيه ♂ عنصر الحديد , ♀ عنصر النحاس (^_^) 

طيب تيجي نفسر شويه الرمزين , اولا رمز ♂ ده عباره عن رمح ذو رأس حديديه وده بيستخدمه الرجال في الحروب , ومتنسوش ان كوكب المريخ عند الرومان اسمه الاله مارس والكانوا بيعتبروه اله الحرب 
وبالنسبه ♀ فهو شبه مغزل بتاع الخياطه , او شبه مرآة فضيه , وطبعا معروف علاقه المراه بالمرآة , ولما ان المرآة الفضه بتكون لامعه كذلك كوكب الزهره الهو اكثر الكواكب لمعان .
ياريت تكون اتوضحت ومن اللحظه دي تبقى عارف الرمزين معناهم وتاريخهم (^_^)
copy
​


----------



## candy shop (3 أغسطس 2015)

شكرااااااااااا ابو تربو 
على المعلومات القيمه 
ربنا يباركك​


----------

